# who would win leman russ or horus?



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

which primarch out of the two do you think would win in a fight, and drinking contest


----------



## Malakor (Apr 22, 2009)

Somehow I don't think the drinking contest would be much of a.... well, contest. Russ'd have that won before he started. He'd probably show up drunk too.
As for the fight, I've got to back Horus for that. Russ is undoubtedly powerful but Horus' tactical mind would find ways in which Russ' power became less useful and he'd manipulate a win. It's what he was best at. Hell, he annihilated Sanguineous and almost polished off the Emperor in the same battle.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, Russ is assured to win the drinking contest unless Horus fooled somehow (which is not that unlikely) and Horus would beat the bejeezus out of Russ in a fight.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah Russ would win in a fight with Horus. why? because they already fought 1v1 once and Horus lost. as for drinking, i think the only ones even having a chance of winning a drinking contest vs a space wolf would be plague marines.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna put this out there, unless they've got that special brew the Ultramarines have, neither of them are gonna win at a drinking contest, as neither is gonna get drunk. They're Primarch defences against toxins will obliterate it before they can drink enough to catch up with it. 

As for a fight, Horus during the Heresy. Power of a Primarch plus the Chaos gods...win. Before that, who's too say? I'm certainly not.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Come on... how old was Russ at the time of the Heresy? and you really think there's any chance in hell he hadnt found something he could get drunk on?? how naive


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Russ- Wins drinking contest hands down. Also he is probably bigger than Horus and my bets alot stronger, not forgetting he has Gormenjarl which can apparantly cut through entire mountains.

Horus- Great swordsman and chances are alot smarter and faster than Russ, if he was Pre-Heresy he would lose if during the Heresy he would turn Russ into a kebab imo.

Russ would win if im honest.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Atsuno11 said:


> Gonna put this out there, unless they've got that special brew the Ultramarines have, neither of them are gonna win at a drinking contest, as neither is gonna get drunk.



The Space Wolves are the one with the special brew,not the Ultramarines, so yes, Russ would win the drinking contest. Also who would win depends on if it is during the Crusade before he was blessed by the Chaos Gods, or after.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Russ may not be the master strategist that Horus is, but in a bar, either drinking or fighting i would take him any day. He is by far the best primarch in a brawl or melee. Though I imagine Horus is a better shot.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm with GabrialSagan. Russ


----------



## Prince Endymion (Sep 19, 2009)

I think most of the posts above this got it right:

Russ would win in a drinking contest, not sure why that was even a question.

In a fight... tougher to say. I personally favor Russ in a fight sinse he's the only one to have even given the Emperor a run for his money.

Horus' skill with a blade is up in the air... its never spoken of and the only example we have of him in a contest of arms when when the Chaos Gods were using his body like a marionette and duking it out with the Emperor. 

If I had to place a bet... I'd bet on Russ


----------



## Grand High Marine (Sep 26, 2009)

Drinking Contest = Russ

The Fight? Hmm. Is it fair? Bare-handed? Weapons? Armor? Pre- or Post-Heresy? If it was pre-heresy, and one on one then Russ hands down. It's already been said (I believe in one of the _Horus Heresy_ novels, can't remember which at the moment), that all the Primarchs inherited different traits from their father, Russ possesses the Emperor's physical prowess, which is why he actually gave the Emperor a run for his money when they met, whereas Horus possesses the Emperor's pride and sense of ambition. But, post-heresy, who's to say with all the goodies bestowed upon the Warmaster by his new Dark Masters?


----------

